# the allotment



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

http://pdmart.blogspot.com
the allotment painted by paul
in acrylic


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting painting Paul  The symbol on the door looks like an arrow that wants my awareness and participation on the growth of creation.


----------

